
London commuters drag Extinction Rebellion protesters off of Underground train - FartyMcFarter
https://metro.co.uk/2019/10/17/angry-commuters-drag-xr-protesters-off-tube-try-glue-10933003/
======
mytailorisrich
This is what happens when people carry out counter-productive actions and
alienate the very people that they should keep on side. This one is especially
ill-advised: What can possibly be the point of disrupting _electric public
transport_ at rush hour?

Unfortunately, "Extinction Rebellion" has roots in radical and left-wing
movements, which are not known for trying to influence and be constructive,
but rather for taking 'direct action' in the 'struggle against capitalism'...

